# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  كن ذكيا ومتميزا وذو فراسة بالغة مع احترف فن الفراسة للدكتور إبراهيم الفقى

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كن ذكيا ومتميزا وذو فراسة بالغة مع احترف فن الفراسة للدكتور إبراهيم الفقى



InFo
 
  كتاب احترف فن الفراسة للدكتور إبراهيم الفقى فإذا كنت تريد ان يكون لديك فراسة وتفهم الناس ووضع الثقة بنفسك وصنع مستقبل رائع بنجاح وتحتاج المبادئ والاساليب اللازمة لذلك فإليك هذا الكتاب الرائع البرمجة اللغوية العصبية للدكتور إبراهيم الفقى رحمة الله عليه فقد قدم الدكتور إبراهيم الفقى العديد والعديد من الكتب والاساليب والمحاضرات فى التنمية البشرية كما انه مؤسس علم البرمجة اللغوية العصبية وكى لا اطيل عليكم فهذا الكتاب به جميع الارشادات والاساليب اللازمة لتحترف فن الفراسه فهو علم صار مهملا فى الازمنة المتأخرة وقد برع فيه العرب منذ اقدم العصور فالفراسه عبارة عن فكرة تقفذ الى الوعى فجأة فتنبئ صاحبها بشئ او فكرة لم يصل الى فهم وادراك غيره وهى قد تكون فطرية او مكتسبة ففى هذا الكتاب يعلمنا كيف نكون ذو فراسة وادراك عالى وهى كلمة مرادفة للذكاء فمثلا يمكنك تمييز الساكن فى الصحراء او المدينة او الريف عن طريق حركاته دون ان يتحدث حتى إن كثير من الناس لا يعرف حقيقة قدراته اللامحدودة التي وهبها الله عز وجل له : فيضيع وقته ، بل حياته ونفسه ، رخيصة إن بداخل كل فرد من البشر كنزا من القدرات التي وضعها الله عز وجل بداخلنا .

  Screen

  
 
     لتحميل برنامج IDM لتحميل الملفات بأقصى سرعه
      JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

   http://jumbofile.net/pdu5s6bnvdw6

 -- -- -- --

  لتحميل برنامج Windows loader لتفعيل اى ويندوز مدى الحياه
    JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

    http://jumbofile.net/74qm859xnp5a

 -- -- -- --

 اولا هاااااام جدا يجب تحميل برنامج Foxit Reader لقراءة الكتاب فبدونه لا تستطيع قراءة الكتاب
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
 http://jumbofile.net/mbfvgmi75nkb

 -- -- -- --
 
   ثانيا تحميل الكتاب
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
http://jumbofile.net/1i9tivw70fs9

*

----------

